# Walnut HF



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I got a little turning time between honey-do's and Christmas turnings. Turned this walnut HF. It is 10 1/2" X 4". Finished with GF Woodturners finish. Hasn't been buffed yet. My wife had some of her lady friends over yesterday and one of her friends said she really wanted it so she bought it. I told her she could pick it up next week after it has dried a few days and buffed.


----------



## ldubia (Sep 7, 2011)

That is a beaut. Nice job on the form and finish.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Larry.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bernie, I don't know much about form or finish, but that is a remarkable piece of walnut. Great job.


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful job...however I cannot understand what the thing is or used for(excuse mE!)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

As always outstanding work.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joseph, many Hollow Form turnings are used as decorations, they have no other purpose. It is just a celebration of the wood and shape, or to my way of thinking a dust catcher. This is in no way a slight to the project. It takes great skill to accomplish a turning like this and I must say I am impressed Bernie. I look forward to seeing this after you buff it.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Great job


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. No offense taken Mike and he is right. Most of these are bought for display in the home or office. I have several of these vases in offices here in town which were purchased by a interior decorator for display.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Can you come to Nashville and teach me how to turn like that? My wife and I have become turned wood lovers. She loves everything I turn, in turn I love to turn, but would love to turn things as well as you. Sir, that is exquisite in form and execution, and it is a beautiful piece of walnut. Thank you for sharing.

What lathe did you use for this project? I have a 1955 Shopsmith Greenie that I have serviced to usability, but I dream of having a heavier, more single purposed lathe. Thanks again

Mark G.
MG Designs
Custom Hand Engraving
Maker of Fine Kindling


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

Mike said:


> Joseph, many Hollow Form turnings are used as decorations, they have no other purpose. It is just a celebration of the wood and shape, or to my way of thinking a dust catcher. This is in no way a slight to the project. It takes great skill to accomplish a turning like this and I must say I am impressed Bernie. I look forward to seeing this after you buff it.


ok i get it, so hf stands for hollow form, i must have looked it up before!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd. Mike's post not to say anything about the very spec.and very high price tools to make HF turnings you can't do it with the normal lathe tools..

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/4166-monster-hf-tool.html
====



Mike said:


> Joseph, many Hollow Form turnings are used as decorations, they have no other purpose. It is just a celebration of the wood and shape, or to my way of thinking a dust catcher. This is in no way a slight to the project. It takes great skill to accomplish a turning like this and I must say I am impressed Bernie. I look forward to seeing this after you buff it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh you haven't seen the half of it Bob. Here are pictures of the other hollowing system I bought. Yep got two hollowing systems. It is a articulating arm system with a laser for thickness and depth control to go along with the captured system. In the third picture mine is the back one. The front one is for a mini lathe. This is the one I actually used for this HF. Oh and Bob you can have one of these fine and extremely well engineered tools for around $470. They work extremely well and sure are nice to turn with especially if you have arthritis in both hands and shoulders. Both systems sure do make it a pleasure to turn HF's again without getting beat up and the pain.


----------

